# Air compressor identification



## Wisedm (Dec 18, 2020)

Needsomeone to identify the air compressor so I can get parts to overhaul


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

does that say black max on the side of the tank?


----------



## Wisedm (Dec 18, 2020)

iowagold said:


> does that say black max on the side of the tank?


Yes


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

click here and check out this page on the black max
looks like it was Sanborn Manufacturing Company in Springfield, Minnesota 
so you should be able to look up sanborn parts and get there..
the tip for this is the OLD honda engine!
wow!
maybe 1960's?
so what all do you need on this unit?
most of the time it is just the engine and belt that need work.
the compressor part just needs a strip and new paint job!
lol and maybe make new decals!
*click here for images search on black max*
you should be able to capture some logo for a local sticker sign shop if you are looking for a perfect restoration..

if you are looking for a compressor on the cheap..
you are better off with a new purchase of a mi-tm brand in the gas powered units.
we have those in the fleet and are happy with them!


----------



## Wisedm (Dec 18, 2020)

iowagold said:


> click here and check out this page on the black max
> looks like it was Sanborn Manufacturing Company in Springfield, Minnesota
> so you should be able to look up sanborn parts and get there..
> the tip for this is the OLD honda engine!
> ...


Not sure what all I’ll need,found this compressor in an old barn along with other goodies. So far found that Gas tank is rust inside.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

That tank looks pretty rusty and pitted. It would be a bad idea to pressurize it until you did a hydrostatic test on it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea... unless it has memory value like it was your dads or grand dads...
i would walk away....
money pit at best...
and dangerous at the worst!

sorry to rain on your parade...
but mm is right!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Sanborne Bla







ck Max





Sanborn "Black Max" Air Compressor | EBTH


A Sanborn “Black Max” gas powered air compressor. Featuring a 5.0 horsepower Honda motor. Please note that this item may contain hazardous materials. The winning bidder recognizes in the purchase o...




www.ebth.com


----------

